
Plan to sell 50m meals made from electricity, water and air - aleksei
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/29/plan-to-sell-50m-meals-electricity-water-air-solar-foods
======
londons_explore
How many joules of energy are needed per gram of protein...?

That's the key number this article should have found out and quoted. They
should have compared it to grow-lamps and other closed-environment food
production methods. If the numbers didn't look good, they should have also
quoted an engineer saying "this is what we can do now, but we hope to get it
down to X, and it theoretically can go as low as Y".

Those numbers could have been brought into context by saying "with current
solar technology, that means the whole world population could be fed with
solar panels the size of Ethiopia".

------
Fjolsvith
This sounds like a rts video game concept, like Factorio.

[https://factorio.com/](https://factorio.com/)

~~~
chillacy
Otherwise known as “cracktorio” for programmers.

------
herogreen
and carbon.

~~~
incompatible
Proteins, made from carbon, oxygen, hydrogen and nitrogen, all found in air +
water. Some proteins also need sulfur. This is from a cursory glance at
Wikipedia.

------
vbuwivbiu
yeast

~~~
schiffern
...are still powered by photosynthesis, because they eat plant-derived
material (sugars, etc). This is powered by abiotic hydrogen from electrolysis.

